
ZX Spectrum Next – An FPGA-Based Spectrum-Compatible Computer - unwind
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1835143999/zx-spectrum-next
======
ddingus
I know one of the developers on this project. It's got soul, a desire to share
the same experiences they had early on with people today.

Smart design, accurate and relevant today. Common sense expansions, such as
plugging in a Pi Zero, are brilliant!

Way to go Jim. Home run buddy!

